# Raspberry Ketone



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I have been trying to find a way to help me loose weight.. Dr.s cant seem to find why i am gaining. I am 52...and gained over 30 lbs just this yr.. I am active,, I work on my family farm so theres always worked to do,, I havent changed my eating habits, we never have eatten many processed foods mostly what we grow. I had someone tell me about "Raspberry Ketone" and said it has helped them loose and keep weight off. What i can find its all natural straight from just raspberries,, Didnt know if any one else had tried it or heard anything about it


----------



## Dollarstretcher (Jan 25, 2010)

I ordered that product and returned it after reading the other junk in it. It sounded pretty scary


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

can you tell me what junk,,, everything I have read says its just raspberry,,, my husband wants me to order it,,, but i need to find out more.. what I read said,,no side effects all natural


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Have they checked your thyroid?


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

They say "change of life" will slow down our metabolism. It all boils down to calorie intake. try actually counting your calories and see if you are eating over your daily intake you burn.

http://www.caloriecontrol.org/healthy-weight-tool-kit/weight-maintenance-calculator-women

There is no magic pill to lose weight, it all boils down to your caloric intake vs what you burn. use that calculator to determine what your intake should be. If that site stinks try another...lol 

For every 3500 calories we intake over what we burn, we gain a lb and for every 3500 calories deficit, we lose a lb. It doesnt reset each day, it adds up over days. So if you can maintain a calorie deficit of 500 a day, thats 7 x 500 =3500, a loss of 1 lb a week. It isnt easy but its the best way to learn what you are eating and what a healthy portion really is, relative to your height and weight. Resulting in being able to maintain that healthy weight, not yoyo-ing. good luck, its a tough journey, but you arent alone...


----------



## Monica33 (Jul 11, 2012)

Check for thyroid and diabetes if they haven't already done so.

If you have access to a naturopathic doctor I would see one. He was able to accurately diagnose my nephews allergy to wheat inside of five minutes just by asking questions and an examination he could have done in the waiting room. Allergy tests confirmed.
Diagnosed husbands sleep apnea the same way. A sleep test rated him way beyond severe. 
Diagnosed FIL heart condition two weeks before his heart attack. Good thing he was forewarned and knew what to do. I am happy to say that he had changed his previous bad choices before the heart attack.

I had a hard time losing pregnancy weight after last son (5th), it seemed to hang around forever. I never started losing the weight until I started eating the way I used to before I was so busy with 2 preschoolers. Eat something, preferably something good for you, every two to three hours instead of just when you have the time or are hungry. 
I never counted calories because I manage family diet and mine is no different besides amounts. What I did notice was different was that I was so busy that I forgot to eat, then I just ate way too much dinner. 
Lost 40 pounds over 8 months by not changing anything except how often I ate and by putting back in the stuff that I needed but was starving my body of by just eating dinner.

A food log was helpful to track what I was eating and to see the pattern. It also helped me figure out my husbands sudden weight gain, and made my husband more aware of the extra calories he consumes as he drives. He isn't so likely to eat junk/convenience food now that he writes it all down. Could be used to track calories too. 
Track your intake now to help figure out what you are eating that you don't need and to identify what you are missing. Balance is important to your overall health.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Lose the Wheat - it's the thing that makes and keeps you FAT. Read the Wheat Belly Book. It will scare the weight right off of you.


----------

